# Phrag. Papa Frankie Quintal (Haley Decker x kovachii)



## Drorchid (Dec 9, 2013)

Phrag. Papa Frankie Quintal is the first kovachii hybrid backcrossed to kovachii. It was originally registered by Quintal Farms. This plant came from Glen Decker. On a different post people were commenting that they were disappointed with all the kovachii hybrids that were out there. I disagree, this is one that proves that there are some interesting possibilities with using kovachii as a parent! I think the best hybrids will be the backcrosses to either kovachii or to the other parents (like Phrag. Robert-Jan Quene = Phrag. Fritz Schomburg x besseae). The same thing happened with besseae crosses. To date the best besseae crosses are 2nd generation crosses (think of Phrag. Jason Fischer, and Phrag. Don Wimber).









Picture showing the pouch in more detail, notice the heavy kovachii influence.





plant:




Flower next to a kovachii flower. Still not as big as a pure kovachii, but remember this is a first bloom seedling, so the flower will get larger as the plant matures.





Robert


----------



## Modden (Dec 9, 2013)

Really nice shape and color =D


----------



## Ryan Young (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice! Waiting for mine to grow up tp blooming size.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree that the Pk back-crosses should be better than the primaries in general. So far, the Pk primaries and complexes showing the best shapes and colors seem to have micropetallum species in the background re: Fritz Schomburg/Graeme Jones/Haley Decker/ etc. The ones without the micropetallum influence don't appear to have as pleasing a shape.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2013)

I like them all!  Stay warm. Thanks for sharing.
Oh yeah. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 9, 2013)

Staying warm is not so easy around here. They're forecasting below zero temps at night in Naperville and probably worse at Robert's greenhouse in Minnesota. Glad my commute's gone from 20 miles each way to 60 feet each way....Can't wait to see the next heating bill!


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 9, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> Staying warm is not so easy around here. They're forecasting below zero temps at night in Naperville and probably worse at Robert's greenhouse in Minnesota. Glad my commute's gone from 20 miles each way to 60 feet each way....Can't wait to see the next heating bill!



lol, it is a balmy -2 F (-20 C) outside at the moment, much warmer than it was a few days ago at -13 F (-25 C)...

Robert


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 9, 2013)

great color


----------



## eggshells (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, that is beautiful. I don't mind having that hybrid.


----------



## eteson (Dec 9, 2013)

What a nice hybrid Robert love the combination of shape and color.
I like it very much. I want it!


----------



## Hera (Dec 9, 2013)

Now that's what we're talkin about!!!:clap:

Love the influence on the pouch, the petals and the color. NEED TO BUY ONE!!


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 9, 2013)

Now were getting somewhere! And I like where were going.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 9, 2013)

Pretty darn cute


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 9, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 9, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## gotsomerice (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicest kovachii hybrid yet!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Excellent...just think how much money that bad boy could raise in the next ST auction!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Dec 9, 2013)

I like it a LOT ! :clap:


----------



## eaborne (Dec 9, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## limuhead (Dec 9, 2013)

you should see some of the 'select' ones at Kai's (Quintal) place. I'll be there in a month, and will post some pictures...


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2013)

The shape is much improved, but the deep pink-magenta color is lost on
this particular bloom. That's sort of sad. This one looks to have much
more red on my monitor.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 10, 2013)

Great color and shape; I like it a lot !!!! Jean


----------



## phraggy (Dec 10, 2013)

Now that's what I call a real cracker!!
Great shape and colour.

Ed


----------



## monocotman (Dec 10, 2013)

Just stunning.
We're waiting with baited breath for the release of these in Europe.
Hopefully Ratcliffe's will have a few seedlings from the EYOF sometime soon
David


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 10, 2013)

FYI, the Piping Rock website has these for $159.95 NBS, no discounts.

Mike


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 10, 2013)

Robert, I have some (5+?) seedlings of this cross, but they have been poor growers. any cultural advices?
B


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 10, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> Robert, I have some (5+?) seedlings of this cross, but they have been poor growers. any cultural advices?
> B



We grow our kovachii or kovachii crosses in straight dolomite and have them sit in saucers with water, or in an eb and flow system. The kovachii crosses can also be grown in in orchiata mix, mixed with growstone or some perlite, but keep them pretty moist and make sure the mix doesn't get to acidic (they prefer it neutral to somewhat alkaline).

Hope this helps.
Robert


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2013)

orchid527 said:


> FYI, the Piping Rock website has these for $159.95 NBS, no discounts.
> 
> Mike



Yeah, they are pricey. I have some Pk hybrids but I will wait some until the price goes down a bit or buy one at a time slowly as my bank will allow.  Also, everyone is ranting about the shape of the gen 2 Pk hybrids but I miss the huge pumpkin size blooms of the gen 1 hybrids! 
BTW, when the first generation of Pk hybrids come out I had a Pk x Sunset Glow. I lost the plant and never saw another. Does anyone have or know what happened to this hybrid?


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 10, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Yeah, they are pricey. I have some Pk hybrids but I will wait some until the price goes down a bit or buy one at a time slowly as my bank will allow.  Also, everyone is ranting about the shape of the gen 2 Pk hybrids but I miss the huge pumpkin size blooms of the gen 1 hybrids!
> BTW, when the first generation of Pk hybrids come out I had a Pk x Sunset Glow. I lost the plant and never saw another. Does anyone have or know what happened to this hybrid?



Don't worry, when I cross generation 2 PK hybrids back to PK to get 3rd generation PK hybrids, the huge Pumpking size will return  I already crossed Phrag. Robert-Jan Quene back onto Phrag. kovachii and it took! It will be very similar to Phrag. Fritz Schomburg, but probably have more kovachii influence. I also crossed that dark Phrag. Emma Lommen back onto kovachii, which will hopefully create some purples, be larger in size than Emma Lommen, and rounder and better shaped than kovachii.

And to answer your other question, I believe we still have some Sunset Glow's x kovachii, but no one has registered that cross yet, so I don't think anyone has bloomed it yet.

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 10, 2013)

Robert, do you have pics of other Phrags Papa Frankie Quintal ?


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 10, 2013)

A kovachii hybrid that I actually like!!

Yeah kovachii! Besseae too 

tyler


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2013)

Drorchid said:


> Don't worry, when I cross generation 2 PK hybrids back to PK to get 3rd generation PK hybrids, the huge Pumpking size will return ..And to answer your other question, I believe we still have some Sunset Glow's x kovachii, but no one has registered that cross yet, so I don't think anyone has bloomed it yet.
> Robert



Thanks for the info.  When I finally get to visit OL there's going to be a FIESTA!!!



MorandiWine said:


> Yeah kovachii! Besseae too
> 
> tyler



Lawsuit buddy!! oke:


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry Eric ......


----------



## Bjorn (Dec 11, 2013)

Drorchid said:


> We grow our kovachii or kovachii crosses in straight dolomite and have them sit in saucers with water, or in an eb and flow system. The kovachii crosses can also be grown in in orchiata mix, mixed with growstone or some perlite, but keep them pretty moist and make sure the mix doesn't get to acidic (they prefer it neutral to somewhat alkaline).
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Robert



Thanks a lot Robert; when you say dolomite, that means dolomite (ie the mineral, the double-carbonate?) gravel? I have personally been growing kovachii and hybrids in mainly marble gravel, but if dolomite gravel is better then I'll repot into that. Any wiews to that?
Another thing; I have a few Rosalie dixler x kovachii that have been growing well and are getting NBS now. Any idea of what to expect?
Bjørn


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2013)

MorandiWine said:


> Sorry Eric ......


OK. I will put the lawyers back in their cages.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> Another thing; I have a few Rosalie dixler x kovachii that have been growing well and are getting NBS now. Any idea of what to expect?
> Bjørn


Something that looks like LaVingtaine?


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 11, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Robert, do you have pics of other Phrags Papa Frankie Quintal ?



No, this is the first one that we bloomed, but if you do a google search there is a picture of one more on-line (From Quintal Farms).

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=daGoUpHkIu_lygHNqIDQBA&ved=0CDkQ9QEwAQ

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 11, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> Thanks a lot Robert; when you say dolomite, that means dolomite (ie the mineral, the double-carbonate?) gravel? I have personally been growing kovachii and hybrids in mainly marble gravel, but if dolomite gravel is better then I'll repot into that. Any wiews to that?
> Another thing; I have a few Rosalie dixler x kovachii that have been growing well and are getting NBS now. Any idea of what to expect?
> Bjørn



Sorry I said dolomite, but I meant Diatomite gravel.

Rosalie Dixler x kovachii should be very similar to Phrag. La Vingtaine (M.D. Clements x kovachii)...just noticed that Eric already mentioned that 

Here is some more info for kovachii and kovachii hybrid culture:
(Click on Care Information):
https://www.orchidweb.com/products/phrag-kovachii~836.html

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2013)

Robert, by "gravel" do you mean the fine stuff? Or the small chunks?


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 12, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Robert, by "gravel" do you mean the fine stuff? Or the small chunks?



small chunks

Robert


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 12, 2013)

Robert,

Just out of curiosity, have you tried the product called "Growstones" as a diatomite substitute? Looks like it's an expanded glass product that should work about the same.


Thanks, Tom


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 12, 2013)

A real beauty!


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 12, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> Robert,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, have you tried the product called "Growstones" as a diatomite substitute? Looks like it's an expanded glass product that should work about the same.
> 
> ...



Yes, Actually we are using Growstone now as a substitute, as the Diatomite was sold out, and it seems to work just as well. 
Robert


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2013)

World diatomite shortage (except Australia!).


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been using Growstones for nearly a year, sometime in a mix, sometimes alone. I really like it so far.


----------

